# MLS Next Preseason Event - KC



## Husky13 (Aug 10, 2021)

There is a pre-season event being held in Kansas City August 19-23.  Curious to hear which teams are attending (i.e. not only if San Jose, LAG and/or LAFC are attending, but also your opponents if you have them yet).  We know that Columbus Crew, Atlanta United and Houston Dynamo are apparently participating.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 10, 2021)

Also... Sporting KC, Seattle and LAG are in.  LAFC is not. But, that's only as far as I've heard.


----------



## BIGD (Aug 10, 2021)

Do you know if this event is for MLS Academies only?  Or are all MLS Next clubs eligible to participate?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 10, 2021)

BIGD said:


> Do you know if this event is for MLS Academies only?  Or are all MLS Next clubs eligible to participate?


No clue, sorry. There is also:
August 26, 27 and 29
Temecula, CA
LAFC, RSL, San Jose and LAG.


----------



## Husky13 (Aug 11, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> No clue, sorry. There is also:
> August 26, 27 and 29
> Temecula, CA
> LAFC, RSL, San Jose and LAG.


A lot of games im back to back weekends for LAG.


----------



## BIGD (Aug 11, 2021)

Husky13 said:


> A lot of games im back to back weekends for LAG.


Any update on league games/schedule and whether this age group is participating?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 11, 2021)

BIGD said:


> Any update on league games/schedule and whether this age group is participating?


I’ve heard 15s and 17s for both KC and Temecula.
Regarding the season schedule, players are currently loading in the required league docs. I expect it sometime after 8/23 or 8/30.


----------



## Alika M (Aug 12, 2021)

RedDevilDad said:


> No clue, sorry. There is also:
> August 26, 27 and 29
> Temecula, CA
> LAFC, RSL, San Jose and LAG.


those dates are for Albion SD Showcase.  Says MLS Next, ECNL, EA League, GA and DPL are "attending"






						ALBION Pre Season Elite Showcase
					






					www.albionsoccer.org


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 12, 2021)

Alika M said:


> those dates are for Albion SD Showcase.  Says MLS Next, ECNL, EA League, GA and DPL are "attending"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same weekend, but the 4 MLS teams I listed have been told they are playing each other only in a series of friendlies on Thursday, Friday and Sunday.  The Albion tourney is Friday-Sunday.  I don't believe they are the same thing. 

KC Event Schedule: https://www.sportingkcacademy.com/news_article/show/1178437


----------

